
Dramatiq, simple distributed task processing for Python 3 - Bogdanp
https://dramatiq.io
======
Bogdanp
I've been working on this for the past few months and figured it was time to
share it. If you've ever used Celery in anger, you might like dramatiq.

~~~
mjhea0
Nice!

